# Cube4you vs. Husky Omega



## PeterV (Nov 8, 2008)

My question is if there is any difference between the cube4you and ebay sellers' Husky Omega's cubes (specifically the white eastsheen 4x4). I ask because Husky Omega's white ES 4x4 comes to about $5 cheaper than cube4you's and seems to ship quite a bit faster.

I just want to know if I'm getting the same cube either way I go, or if there's a reason Huskey's price is cheaper.


----------



## TomZ (Nov 8, 2008)

Huskey's cubes are the same as far as I know.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 8, 2008)

I've got a husky ES 4x4. Seems like a great cube to me.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 8, 2008)

TomZ said:


> Huskey's cubes are the same as far as I know.



That's what I want to know. I'm just curious as to why the price difference?


----------



## InhumanElmo (Nov 8, 2008)

Competition. Plus you have to look at the shipping cost when u look at Omegas store.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 8, 2008)

Eastsheen cubes are manufactured in Taiwan. Huskyomega lives in Taiwan, so he doesn't have to pay shipping costs, so his prices are lower.

The Cube4you guy lives in China, so his cubes cost more because they need to ship to China first before shipping to the customer.

The cubes from both sellers are the same, but on *some* Easthseens Cube4you sells them with "Cube4you stickers." On those Eastsheens, the stickers are different than the Eastsheens Huskyomega sells and those Cube4you ones have logos on the cubes. It doesn't really make much of a difference though.

Note that Cube4you also does sell Eastsheens with the same, original stickres as the ones sold by Huskyomega, and they are the same price as the "Cube4you sticker" ones.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 9, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Eastsheen cubes are manufactured in Taiwan. Huskyomega lives in Taiwan, so he doesn't have to pay shipping costs, so his prices are lower.
> 
> The Cube4you guy lives in China, so his cubes cost more because they need to ship to China first before shipping to the customer.
> 
> ...



That answers my question exactly; thanks! As far as stickering, I'll probably resticker or tile anyway.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 9, 2008)

ES = ES

it's a constant throughout the universe


----------



## PeterV (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks to all for their help. I ended up going with the black ES 4x4 from Huskey.


----------

